# His Royal Dork Brain



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

We all know this little loser









After watching Bailee for a short period, it's hard to see why he struggles to understand why the ladies don't like him...









When Gracie gets a scratch









Bailee steps in and wants a scratch too

And if Gracie finds a paper stick to play with then he runs over and snatches it off her straight away, he is the paper stick king and believes that ALL paper sticks rightfully belong to HIM!


















And when she finds ANOTHER paper stick









He insists that he needs that one too








Isn't he rude!!! So then i stepped in to try to pay him back, but Lord Of The Sticks wouldn't give up - he must have those sticks!!









*streeeeetch* Mum, gimme that stick!!!









It's mine mum!!! Give it here!!









Maybe i can reach with my foot 









Aawwww, mum!! Now you have two! That's a bit sneaky!!









Whooo!!! A stick!

Wouldn't it be just awesome to be that easily amused by a paper stick!

Cookie has completely given up on him.









She's the budgie's girl 100%









To be honest it looks like Gracie might be headed the same way LOL!!









Poor little Bailee-wails, not even his singing wins the girls over
Bailee sings Jingle Bells
At least he's got me to love him and smother him with smoochies.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh my!!! Bailee is absolutely beautiful, what a singing voice!!! LOL!!! Well, I just know if I was a female tiel, I'd love him.......awww Bailee, you are just like a silly 12/13 year old boy, trying to impress the girls! He's fantastic Bea and if that was you talking......yep, you've got an accent. lol


Oh I was so struck with the little clip of video I forgot to mention the photos. They are lovely as always and I just love the way you manage to bring them to life and tell a story. Love it.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

If that song doesn't impress Cookie I don't know what will  what a great little singer he is looking all handsome singing Jingle Bells, he does that really good, what is it with these males that makes them think EVERYTHING belongs to them and they can go right over and steal it whenever they please...lol cheeky little things 



Plukie said:


> if that was you talking......yep, you've got an accent.


And you don't?.....hehe


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh yes!! I've got an accent, I sound like a Pirate. LOL. (apparently), but Bea was saying in one of her posts that she didn't know if she had an accent.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They are great photos, and Bailee ( Lord Of The Sticks ) must really like them. Stealing them, and then when she finds another paper stick Bailee just comes over and takes it, sound like Earl & Little Bill


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Oh yes!! I've got an accent, I sound like a Pirate. LOL. (apparently), but Bea was saying in one of her posts that she didn't know if she had an accent.


Ahoy Matie...LOL well thankfully you don't sing like a pirate you have a very lovely voice 
OH yes Bea has an accent  its funny how we don't realize that we do I remember having this conversation with an American friend of mine years ago he would laugh when I talked saying I had an accent...lol and I insisted it was him that had the funny accent...lol


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That is so cheeky him laughing at you because you have an accent, everyone has one LOL!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm glad to hear i have an accent.  It would be a shame to have lived in Australia all my life and not have one. LOL!!


----------



## Squeak_Crumble (Oct 2, 2007)

i looked at your other clips and there all good. i luv diffrent accents. Bailee is a sweetheart even if he is a royal dork!!! lol great picts also. i luv your captions!


----------



## Squeak_Crumble (Oct 2, 2007)

Bea said:


> I'm glad to hear i have an accent.  It would be a shame to have lived in Australia all my life and not have one. LOL!!



???????? did you live in australia????


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute photos  At the rate Bailey is going he will never get a girlfriend


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh my! That video was too cute! It's funny when he tries to take Cookie's paper out of her mouth and then impress her with his singing. He's SO adorable. The photos are great as always. He's a real character!

PS. I think Baby has a crush on Bailee (probably because she's never met him in real life) but regardless, she does. Everytime I have played his singing and chatter she tweeps like she lost her mind and tries her best to get to the computer screen. She swears that her perfect tiel is inside somewhere!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> PS. I think Baby has a crush on Bailee (probably because she's never met him in real life) but regardless, she does. Everytime I have played his singing and chatter she tweeps like she lost her mind and tries her best to get to the computer screen. She swears that her perfect tiel is inside somewhere!


Baby is so funny, she has a perfectly good well not quite a man yet  but getting close...lol yet she is more interested in the one on the computer silly girl  maybe Ziggy needs to practise his singing skills a little more


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> Baby is so funny, she has a perfectly good well not quite a man yet  but getting close...lol yet she is more interested in the one on the computer silly girl  maybe Ziggy needs to practise his singing skills a little more


lol- I keep playing things for him but he only picks up the parts he wants, combines them and then adds some budgie sounds...I keep telling him that's not the way to go..lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Awww, Bailee will love that he has an admirer.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Awww, Bailee will love that he has an admirer.


He really does. I got her on video- will upload it later when I have more patience.


----------



## Squeak_Crumble (Oct 2, 2007)

Bea said:


> Awww, Bailee will love that he has an admirer.


lol finally someone likes him!!!


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

he is so talented..even if he is a dork I am so jealous


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

kyliesmom07 said:


> he is so talented..even if he is a dork I am so jealous


He is my favourite dork in the whole world.  He's snuggled into my face getting cuddles and kisses as i type.


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

I want him.. Ya know if you ever decide he is just to much to handle I would gladly take him off your hands


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

kyliesmom07 said:


> I want him.. Ya know if you ever decide he is just to much to handle I would gladly take him off your hands


LOL!!! I don't think you're the only one on that list.  I'm hoping i still have him when he's old and loopy.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I would be on that list aswell, I think everyone on this forum would LOL!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I'll take him anytime too. HEHE


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I think anyone would


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

A funny smart silly tiel, sign me up


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Ok in all fairness people... I think he wants to come home with me


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

And I think he wants to stay here with two pretty girls to share his cage and his favourite mummy to smother him in kisses.  LOL!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bailee has it to good where he is  sharing a house with two beautiful ladies what more could a man ask for....lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

laurago said:


> Bailee has it to good where he is  sharing a house with two beautiful ladies what more could a man ask for....lol


To share a house with two beautiful ladies who actually want to know him.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> To share a house with two beautiful ladies who actually want to know him.


Oh...poor Bailee...but he's got you!


----------

